# [startx] lancer une commande au démarrage

## bosozoku

Elow,

je voudrais lancer startx automatiquement au démarrage du PC. Il ya bien un rc.local sous slack mais sous gentoo, qu'en est il ?

edit : pour l'utilisateur, pas pour root.

----------

## scout

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Il ya bien un rc.local sous slack mais sous gentoo, qu'en est il ?

 

C'est /etc/conf.d/local.start (et il y a aussi /etc/conf.d/local.stop)

Tu veux faire quoi exactement, lancer un login graphique au démarrage ? dans ce cas la technique canonique c'est de lancer /etc/init.d/xdm au démarrage après avoir personnalisé la valeur de DISPLAYMANAGER dans /etc/rc.conf

ou alors tu veux lancer directement ta session graphique pour ton utilisateur normal sans taper de mot de passe ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oué je sais que c'est bizarre...

Je veux pas lancer xdm, ni aucun autre gestionnaire de connexion...

Je voudrais lancer le startx d'un utilisateur spécifique. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible...

Au lieu de taper, login + mdp; startx. Bah ne rien faire, que ça se fasse tout seul  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

Tu peux faire un script dans /etc/init.d avec dedans la commande:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> su bosozoku -c startx
> 
> 

 

Ca devrait faire l'affaire, non?

[EDIT] Bon au niveau du script c'est peut-Ãªtre pas aussi simple que Ã§a, mais l'idÃ©e et lÃ , et de toute faÃ§on il est l'heure d'aller dormir pour moi

----------

## Beber

sinon tu peu configurer gdm pour qu'il le fasse tout seul  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je n'ai pas gdm d'installé.

Je vais voir pour le script  :Smile: 

moi aussi vais aller dodo tiens !

----------

## yuk159

Il éxiste ce thread : [HowTo] Ouvrir une session graphique au démarrage

Je l'avais testé, ça marche parfaitement  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Merci ! Mais le problème est que ce n'est pas le bon lien, en plus je n'ai rien trouvé avec le moteur de recherche du site   :Shocked: 

----------

## scout

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Merci ! Mais le problème est que ce n'est pas le bon lien

 

bah c'est dans la liste des howto de yuk, voilà c'est exactement là: [HowTo] Ouvrir une session graphique au démarrage

----------

## bosozoku

Arf je te remercie, je n'avais pas vu...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Et pour lancer quelque chose de différent selon chaque utilisateur ?

EDIT : Pas d'interface graphique, plutot dans le genre /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## Darkael

Bon ça a avancé ici apparement pendant que je dormais  :Very Happy: 

 Mais bon, je poursuis quand même mon idée d'hier, et cette fois avec un cerveau en état de marche: en fait, le script dont je parlait, ça serait mieux de l'enregistrer comme un dm, plutot que de le mettre dans /etc/init.d. Je m'explique:

 D'abord créer un script /usr/bin/xuser:

```

#!/bin/sh

XUSER=bosozoku #remplacer par le user qui convient

/bin/su - $XUSER -l -c /usr/bin/X11/startx

```

(toute ressemblance avec le howto de yaubi n'est que pure coincidence   :Smile:   )

Ne pas oublier de rendre ce script executable. Ensuite, rajouter ou modifier la ligne suivante dans /etc/rc.conf:

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="xuser"

```

 Ensuite, rajouter dans /etc/init.d/xdm là où ça va bien (après le case):

```

              XUSER)

                        EXE="/usr/bin/xuser"

                        ;;

```

 Et c'est tout. Bon, les plus observateurs auront remarqué que ça fait la même chose que le howto de yaubi, mais là on ne crée pas de scripts en plus (le howto de yaubi n'est en fait qu'une transposition de ce qui se passe avec xdm).

 Bon j'arrête de critiquer les howto des autres, promis   :Twisted Evil: 

@Pachacamac: ce que tu veux faire, c'est une sorte de gdm en mode texte?Last edited by Darkael on Sun Sep 19, 2004 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pachacamac

Sympa l'astuce c'est l'équivalent de ~/.xinitrc en fait.

Pour mon problème je ne sais plus ce que je voulais  :Embarassed:  La fatigue certainement.

Si dans ~/.bashrc je met quelque chose en texte c'est ok, mais est ce que ca va lancer une appli par exemple ?

Il ne me reste plus qu'a essayer. Je crois que c'était le but de ma question mais bon...

Et dire que je pars tt à l'heure pour faire une petite lan de qq jours oups   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yuk159

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Merci ! Mais le problème est que ce n'est pas le bon lien, en plus je n'ai rien trouvé avec le moteur de recherche du site  

 

Oups   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

